# Samsung galaxy s2 MMS problems



## ramizrazzaq1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a samsung galaxy s2 and whenever i recieve a picture message it sends me a password and a link to www.t-mobile.co.uk/pmcollect? i hate this and struggle to view MMS straight on my phone! I have heard about changing some settings but can anybody help me as this is truely frustrating!


----------

